# ROTP - Applying 2+ years in



## uOttawa Student (10 Jul 2011)

I have nearly 3 years left of university (due to switching programs recently) and my first years cgpa was fairly low, however, my 2nd year's average was MUCH better. When I apply for ROTP, will they only look at my latest year of university or both years combined. 

1st year gpa: D+
2nd year gpa: B+
CGPA: C+

I am pretty confident my overall cgpa is not good enough to get me into ROTP...I can probably get my CGPA to a B within the next year but getting it any higher is almost out of reach unless i keep getting As. So again, my question to you guys is: do the recruiters look at the latest university year?


----------



## pudd13 (10 Jul 2011)

You don't get to pick and choose which marks they will look at. They will look at your entire academic record. That includes any and all post-secondary education, as well as grades 11 and 12 of high school, and if I remember correctly, even grade 10 (although I am not certain on that).


----------



## Black Knight (4 Aug 2011)

From my understanding, as pudd13 has already stated, they do look at your entire academic record. However, they will see how your grades have been progressing. It will most likely come up in the interview with you on why your grades were low at first but if they see a steady increase in your grades or at least maintaining a very good average, the education portion should not be a problem. Just ensure that if you have any failed courses, you have a very good reason for it and fix it/retake and pass the course. The ROTP doesn't like failed courses once your in.... Make sure your aptitude test is pretty good also when you go through the process, that will help.


----------

